# WOW: Kann ich nachsehen wie viele Stunden ich schon gespielt habe?



## Peter23 (18. Februar 2008)

Hallo, 
nach drei Jahren habe ich mal in WOW reigespielt (10 Tage Demo)

bin Nachtelfen Jäger und auf Level 13. Um den Zeitbedarf zu überschlagen, würde ich gerne nachsehen, wie viele Stunden ich bis jetzt schon gespielt habe. Geht das irgendwo?

Danke.


----------



## Michael-Miggi (18. Februar 2008)

Peter23 am 18.02.2008 15:17 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> nach drei Jahren habe ich mal in WOW reigespielt (10 Tage Demo)
> 
> bin Nachtelfen Jäger und auf Level 13. Um den Zeitbedarf zu überschlagen, würde ich gerne nachsehen, wie viele Stunden ich bis jetzt schon gespielt habe. Geht das irgendwo?
> ...




Im Chatfenster "/played" eingeben.

Grüße


----------



## MiffiMoppelchen (18. Februar 2008)

In der Chat-zeile einfach 
/played
eingeben.

EDIT: Das olle Miggi war schneller.


----------



## Peter23 (18. Februar 2008)

MiffiMoppelchen am 18.02.2008 15:26 schrieb:
			
		

> In der Chat-zeile einfach
> /played
> eingeben.
> 
> EDIT: Das olle Miggi war schneller.





Danke an euch beide


----------



## kingston (18. Februar 2008)

Ah, sehr gut. Wollte ich auch schon mal nachsehen.


----------

